# Se ha muerto un amigo y su hermana pone a la venta a mitad de precio su enorme Chalet de lujo por 450.000 euros . Quiero invertir, necesito consejos



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

Este amigo hace unos años se empeñó en construir un chalet con la idea de invertir toda la herencia de sus padres y luego dar el pelotazo vendiéndolo . 
Yo seguí todo el largo proceso de diseño y construcción . 
Sé que le costó más de un millón de euros ya que hasta el porche está todo construido con los mejores materiales . 

El jardín también está diseñado por profesionales a los que pagaba cada mes para su cuidado . Su idea era venderlo pero muy desilusionado por el pinchazo de la burbuja , esperaba tiempos mejores para recuperar por lo menos lo invertido.


El caso es que murió inesperadamente y su única heredera es una hermana con la que apenas se hablaba pues vive en la otra punta de España . No hicieron entierro ni nada . Me enteré de su muerte porque no me cogía el teléfono ni contestaba a los wasap y llamé a una amiga en común que me lo dijo . 

Le estaba contando la anécdota de una vida mal vivida a unos amigos , puesto que además de su profesión bien pagada , dedicó toda su energía y tiempo a la dichosa casa y aunque tengo muchas fotos y videos ahí , preferí buscar en google maps para enseñarles la situación. 

Cual sería mi sorpresa cuando veo las fotos en google imágenes con la casa a la venta por 450.000 euros. 

Obviamente es una inversión segura puesto que solo puede subir en poco tiempo y estoy buscando una fórmula para comprarla , pero yo no me quiero empeñar en un crédito tan enorme no me vaya a pasar lo mismo que él . Se trataría de asociarse como inversores , o incluso vendiendo la casa por partes, ya que tiene 3 pisos y da para 3 viviendas independientes . 

¿ algún consejo ? he pensado en hablar con familiares que tienen pasta , pero obviamente si se dan cuenta de la ganga , se la compran ellos y me quedo fuera. 









Inversión en inmuebles, ¿realmente merece la pena? | Blog inbestMe


La inversión en inmuebles siempre ha sido muy popular en España. Sin embargo, ¿realmente merece la pena o implica demasiados riesgos?




www.inbestme.com













¿Qué es y cómo funciona la multipropiedad?


Descubrimos un régimen de vivienda del que todavía no hemos hablado: la multipropiedad. Funciona en base a un acuerdo por el que cada copropietario hace uso de un inmueble durante un tiempo determinado.




www.expansion.com


----------



## malvado (15 Jun 2021)

spam del malo


----------



## iaGulin (15 Jun 2021)

*¿ algún consejo ? he pensado en hablar con familiares que tienen pasta , pero obviamente si se dan cuenta de la ganga , se la compran ellos y me quedo fuera.*

Con perdón pero que clase de familiares tenéis? 
Suerte, no puedo ayudarte salvo con la pole... y me la ha robado @malvado xD


----------



## eljusticiero (15 Jun 2021)

Tu guacamayo estaría ahí de lujo, mis dieces

@Viernes_Negro4


----------



## _______ (15 Jun 2021)

Dime cual es y la compro yo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 Jun 2021)

Un euro cada burbujero y montamos un puticlub de lujo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Obviamente es una inversión segura puesto que solo puede subir en poco tiempo y estoy buscando una fórmula para comprarla , pero yo no me quiero empeñar en un crédito tan enorme no me vaya a pasar lo mismo que él . Se trataría de asociarse como inversores , o incluso vendiendo la casa por partes, ya que tiene 3 pisos y da para 3 viviendas independientes .
> 
> ¿ algún consejo ? he pensado en hablar con familiares que tienen pasta , pero obviamente si se dan cuenta de la ganga , se la compran ellos y me quedo fuera.



Tu consideración tiene varios riesgos y errores:

1. "solo puede subir en poco tiempo". ¿Sabes que viene un burbujón de cojones?

2. "Su idea era venderlo pero muy desilusionado por el pinchazo de la burbuja , esperaba tiempos mejores para recuperar por lo menos lo invertido." Dices que has seguido el proceso pero ¿te consideras un experto? Quiero decir: ¿Sabrías cuantificar el precio de los materiales empleados sin incluir mano de obra y diseño? Lo digo porque eso es lo que YO estaría dispuesto a pagar.

3. "yo no me quiero empeñar en un crédito tan enorme no me vaya a pasar lo mismo que él". Joder hamijo, te estas respondiendo a ti mismo.

Asociarse con otros = Problemas.
Asociarse con familia = Turboproblemas.

4. "tiene 3 pisos y da para 3 viviendas independientes". No tienes para comprar la vivienda en si y ahora parece que tienes para 3 viviendas independientes...ah, no, que lo harás "con tus socios".

*¿Quieres mi consejo? NO TE METAS. Mi consejo de persona que tiene varias propiedades, casi todas aprovechando oportunidades como la que tú indicas...pero con dinero para poder aprovecharlas. Si ahora mismo no tienes dinero para hacerlo solo, y yo diría que hacerlo pagándola al contado, no te metas, mucho menos con la crisis que viene.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

El precio es irracional . Estoy pensando también en hablar con la hermana y llegar a un acuerdo con ella , de que lo quite de la agencia y dedicarme a buscar mejor oferta incluso en el extranjero . No tiene sentido ese precio . Además está muy bien situado , con toda la enorme finca rodeada de un muro . un portal que se abre con mando a distancia desde el coche . 



Os juro que es verdad . Mi amigo , con lo tacaño que era , debe estar revolviéndose en la tumba. 

Pondría fotos pero no me fío de nadie . La plusvalía es de lo menos doscientos mil euros en un par de años . 

La estúpida de la hermana no sabe que ...


HAY QUE VENDER CUANDO TODO EL MUNDO COMPRA Y COMPRAR CUANDO TODO EL MUNDO VENDE .


----------



## Lord Vader (15 Jun 2021)

Póngame 2 !!


----------



## Gorrión (15 Jun 2021)

La avaricia es un pecado, ten cuidado ahí fuera que se viene el reino de Dios.


----------



## FilibustHero (15 Jun 2021)

compra bitcoin y espera a que valga 450.000


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tu consideración tiene varios riesgos y errores:
> 
> 1. "solo puede subir en poco tiempo". ¿Sabes que viene un burbujón de cojones?
> 
> ...




Este amigo , que tenía un cargo importante , era muy perfeccionista y minucioso . 

Usó siempre los mejores materiales incluso en los muebles . La casa está completamente nueva . las habitaciones están sin estrenar. 
No tenía ni novia ni ligues .. solo vivía para su trabajo y pagar el crédito que todavía le faltaba . 

Ya hablé de él en alguna ocasión . Una vida mal vivida.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Este amigo , que tenía un cargo importante , era muy perfeccionista y minucioso .
> 
> Usó siempre los mejores materiales incluso en los muebles . La casa está completamente nueva . las habitaciones están sin estrenar.
> No tenía ni novia ni ligues .. solo vivía para su trabajo y pagar el crédito que todavía le faltaba .
> ...



Compañero, desde el cariño porque me pareces una buena persona, respóndeme a ésta simple pregunta:

*Con la mano en el corazón, ¿puedes permitirte SOLO y con tu sueldo una hipoteca de 450k, poniendo un 20% como depósito (sin pedir dinero prestado) ahora mismo?*

Si no puedes, tu valor como persona sigue siendo el mismo, pero no te lo puedes permitir y te vas a meter en un lio de cojones.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Jun 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Un euro cada burbujero y montamos un puticlub de lujo



Apoyo la idea ..aporto mis 10.000 doge


----------



## XRL (15 Jun 2021)

pero tu no eras nini?


----------



## lonchagordista (15 Jun 2021)

JAJAJAJA tu amigo no sería por casualidad un rey nigeriano?


----------



## porcospin (15 Jun 2021)

XRL dijo:


> pero tu no eras nini?



un NiNi?

¿la concienzuda investigación de conspiraciones y tramas judeo-pedofilo-globalistas no es un trabajo?
¿ser forero full time no es productivo?

Esta claro que @ATARAXIO es un visionario rodeador de mediocres confloreros


----------



## Cipotecon (15 Jun 2021)

Horterada sin sentido sería para otra persona, para el fallecido era su ilusión y capricho, lógicamente me parece a mi que la hermana no es tonta y habría que ver si lo vende a medio millón de euros


----------



## Talabera (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Este amigo hace unos años se empeñó en construir un chalet con la idea de invertir toda la herencia de sus padres y luego dar el pelotazo vendiéndolo .
> Yo seguí todo el largo proceso de diseño y construcción .
> Sé que le costó más de un millón de euros ya que hasta el porche está todo construido con los mejores materiales .
> 
> ...



Haz lo se suele hacer
si es un buen negocio habla con el banco 
seguro que os pondréis de acuerdo


----------



## bralmu (15 Jun 2021)

Conozco casas que hoy valen menos que lo que costó construirlas, especialmente de altas calidades. Pensadas al gusto del propietario y no en rentabilidad. Anunciadas y cogiendo polvo a la espera de que alguien forrado se enamore de ellas como lo estaba el dueño. Hasta que este se baja del burro.

Si las agencias la tasan en 450, por ahí andarán los tiros, aunque se gastase 1 millón en construirla.

Yo me puedo gastar 100.000€ en reformar un piso y no va a aumentar su valor en 100.000€. Es lo que tiene hacer las cosas porque nos hace ilusión, por placer, no pensando en rentabilidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Compañero, desde el cariño porque me pareces una buena persona, respóndeme a ésta simple pregunta:
> 
> *Con la mano en el corazón, ¿puedes permitirte SOLO y con tu sueldo una hipoteca de 450k, poniendo un 20% como depósito (sin pedir dinero prestado) ahora mismo?*
> 
> Si no puedes, tu valor como persona sigue siendo el mismo, pero no te lo puedes permitir y te vas a meter en un lio de cojones.



no se trata de vivienda ni una hipoteca convencional. 

Este es el típico caso de pelotazo derivado de una tragedia que es la muerte del propietario y el trastorno o incapacidad de resolver de su hermana . 

Os juro que es verdad todo el tema . 


Al día siguiente de comprarlo , si lo pongo a la venta , seguro que encuentro alguien que me de doscientos mil euros más por semejante propiedad . 

Yo sé lo que vale porque lo he vivido desde el principio . Ya solo preparar el jardín con máquinas excavadoras le costó un pastón . Cada árbol , cada detalle fuera y dentro de la casa está pensado . 

Le puso mucho afán con la idea de vender la casa a un precio mucho más alto del que él había gastado . se negaba a venderla por un precio menor . 

La había puesto en 800.000 euros en un esfuerzo desesperado por vender, pero no pensaba bajar de ahí y se murió. 

Este amigo también tenía un piso en la ciudad que está a 10 minutos . La casa está a 1 minuto de la salida de la autopista. Está muy bien situada que eso también cuenta. 

El precio es inconcebible . La casa de Pablo Iglesias es un galpón comparada con esa que tiene 3 pisos. Es un pazo.


----------



## tmoliterno (15 Jun 2021)

Fóllate a la hermana y de momento eso que te llevas. Lo del chalet es secundario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

porcospin dijo:


> un NiNi?
> 
> ¿la concienzuda investigación de conspiraciones y tramas judeo-pedofilo-globalistas no es un trabajo?
> ¿ser forero full time no es productivo?
> ...



el tiempo de vida se mide por el tiempo que dedicas para tí. 

Si doy el pelotazo con este negocio habré sido mucho más hábil que pasarme la vida trabajando para otros . 

Es lo que tiene ser dueño de mi tiempo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El precio es irracional . Estoy pensando también en hablar con la hermana y llegar a un acuerdo con ella , de que lo quite de la agencia y dedicarme a buscar mejor oferta incluso en el extranjero . No tiene sentido ese precio . Además está muy bien situado , con toda la enorme finca rodeada de un muro . un portal que se abre con mando a distancia desde el coche .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eso es una falacia, que aunque suene muy bien en las películas, se demuestra falso.

Que se lo digan a los que estaban comprando acciones del Popular hasta el último momento.

Si es tanta ganga, ya deberían haber aparecido compradores.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Jun 2021)

Si la oferta esta publicada en internete y es tan ganga como anuncias, lo van a vender en minutos. 

Asi que te vas a quedar sin casa y sin "chollazo" de aqui a un rato.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

La casa era el permanente tema de conversación . Íbamos al cine los viernes y a veces le iba a visitar . El sitio es ideal . Es una mansión. El salón con chimenea y puertas de cristal al jardín . el porche con hamacas y una mesa de café . 

No tenía muchas visitas . Todo era escaparate e ilusión . Su vida era una desesperación y mil veces se arrepintió de haberse metido en ese lío que hasta imagino que lo llevó a la muerte. 

Estaba entrampado y no podía salir . Realmente de toda la casa, la mayor parte del tiempo , del poco tiempo que le dejaba libre su trabajo , lo pasaba en la buhardilla donde había montado una especie de oficina. Una diminuta habitación como en cualquier piso . 
El resto del tiempo dormía pues se pegaba unos madrugones para salir a su trabajo y volvía derrotado. 

reconozco que fui su amigo durante décadas para no ser como él . 

Aún así , sería tonto de no aprovecharme de todo el esfuerzo de su vida que ni su hermana , ni la agencia saben valorar.


----------



## Cipotecon (15 Jun 2021)

Jaja bueno si, no se porque estaba pensando que lo hizo por ser su ilusión, me hubiera parecido más plausible, pero bueno si es verdad que dice que lo hizo por dar el pelotazo asique a saber que hay ahi


----------



## porcospin (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el tiempo de vida se mide por el tiempo que dedicas para tí.
> 
> Si doy el pelotazo con este negocio habré sido mucho más hábil que pasarme la vida trabajando para otros .
> 
> Es lo que tiene ser dueño de mi tiempo.



Hay gente que se pasa la vida diciendo "Y si ... " 

Pero al final de tanto optismismo acaba arruinado uno, su familias, y como muchos le han sacado unas pocas veces 300 euros a una tragaperras o apuesta deportiva..


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

exactamente. Justo estaba contando eso. 

Inició el proyecto en lo más alto de la BURBUJA . Cuando empezaron los primeros síntomas de que las casas " no eran la mejor inversión " ya no podía parar. Siempre tuvo la ilusión de que " la crisis " fuese algo puntual y que se volviese a revalorizar todo.


----------



## bralmu (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La casa era el permanente tema de conversación . Íbamos al cine los viernes y a veces le iba a visitar . El sitio es ideal . Es una mansión. El salón con chimenea y puertas de cristal al jardín . el porche con hamacas y una mesa de café .
> 
> No tenía muchas visitas . Todo era escaparate e ilusión . Su vida era una desesperación y mil veces se arrepintió de haberse metido en ese lío que hasta imagino que lo llevó a la muerte.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente no sé qué vas a aportar. Estás suponiendo que las inmobiliarias y la hermana son tontas y van a regalar la casa?
Que ellas solo van encontrar comprador a 450 y tú lo vas a encontrar a 650. Cómo? No te entiendo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

en el anuncio pone :

500 metros cuadrados de vivienda 
4.000 metros cuadrados de jardín


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Sinceramente no sé qué vas a aportar. Estás suponiendo que las inmobiliarias y la hermana son tontas y van a regalar la casa?
> Que ellas solo van encontrar comprador a 450 y tú lo vas a encontrar a 650. Cómo? No te entiendo.



exactamente . Es posible que la hermana necesite el dinero para acabar de pagar la hipoteca , además ha heredado otro pisazo en la ciudad . 

Para ella es dinero caído del cielo . No tiene ni idea de lo que hay detrás . La inmobiliaria lo que quiere es vender cuanto antes y cobrar la comisión. 

Sin duda que con un poco de esfuerzo se encuentra comprador por lo menos por 600.000 euros QUE YA SERÍAN DOSCIENTOS MIL EUROS DE PLUSVALÍA .


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no se trata de vivienda ni una hipoteca convencional.
> 
> Este es el típico caso de pelotazo derivado de una tragedia que es la muerte del propietario y el trastorno o incapacidad de resolver de su hermana .
> 
> ...



A mi no necesitas jurarme nada porque yo no soy ningún forero gilipollas que lleno de envidia responde con cosas del tipo "seguro que eres un pobretón nosequé".

Pero ése no es el problema. El problema es el riesgo.

Créeme, yo he vivido situaciones como la que describes (pelotazos). Uno de ellos fue comprar un piso a una pareja que se divorciaba y lo ponían en subasta y ella, "toa inteligente" se organizó para que la subasta fuera lo mas discreta posible y ella pujara con la cantidad mínima. Al enterarme me personé yo "de la nada", pujé con un pelín mas, y me quedé con la propiedad.

Pero como te he dicho, para dar esos pelotazos tienes que tener dinero.

Estas haciéndo cábalas sobre lo que tú crees que te darán por esa casa, sobre los socios que necesitarás, sobre lo rápido que crees que la venderás, y (desde el respeto) en ningún momento hablas de lo que vas a poner como depósito porque (con todo el respeto) me huele a que no tienes para ello, y por eso necesitas a esos "socios".

Ese pelotazo tiene muchísimas piezas móviles = muchísimas posibilidades de que salga mal.

Pero oshe, tú haz lo que quieras. Si no fuera por gente como tú yo no tendría cuatro propiedades.


----------



## euriborfree (15 Jun 2021)

aparte de la cantidad que se gasto tu amigo en la construccion hay que tener otra cosa en cuenta

¿En cuanto se estan vendiendo las propiedades en esa misma zona? Aqui la cuestion es comparar precios con el entorno, si no esta vendida sera que no es tan chollo como lo planteas, cuando hay un chollo vuela del mercado en poco tiempo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Eso es una falacia, que aunque suene muy bien en las películas, se demuestra falso.
> 
> Que se lo digan a los que estaban comprando acciones del Popular hasta el último momento.
> 
> Si es tanta ganga, ya deberían haber aparecido compradores.



Si el precio fuese 800.000 euros como pedía mi amigo, ni siquiera me habría interesado por el tema , pero es la mitad !!! 



_dejó ahí una enorme fortuna a gente que no le importaba para que bailen sobre su tumba .

Ha sido una gran lección de vida. De hecho mantenía su amistad para observarlo y hacer todo lo contrario a lo que le impulsaba su mentalidad , a ser esclavo de si mismo : El que tiene mucho y desea más, demuestra que no tiene bastante;

No será por las veces que le advertí que se tomaba la vida demasiado en serio y era demasiado exigente consigo mismo y con todo a su alrededor. Que renunciaba a su libertad por hacerse esclavo del azar . Pero pobre de mi ¿ qué podría yo aconsejar a un hombre tan triunfador que me miraba con menosprecio?

Si pudiese hablarme desde su tumba , además de revolverse por el precio que le puso su hermana a su mansión , me diría :_


_“ qué razón tenías “ ._


_Le dije multitud de veces que todo su empeño y su proyecto era desproporcionado , sobre todo cuando se privaba de lo más elemental que era del disfrute de las pequeñas cosas del presente, que él no valoraba , con su mente proyectada en el futuro._
_¿ para qué quería tal fortuna si su vida real era pura subsistencia siempre pendiente del céntimo, como un pobre miserable?_
_Le decía constantemente cosas como ¿ te das cuenta que dentro de 500 años todavía habrá gente disfrutando de lo que a tí te ha llevado tu vida entera?_
_Las personas tienden a pensar que una vez que hayan alcanzado todos sus objetivos, tendrán tiempo para disfrutar de la vida. Pero rara vez funciona de esta manera. Lo que suele pasar es esto: la gente se pasa la vida preparándose para la vida y llega la muerte ._
_Pero estoy seguro que si resucitase, volvería a ser como antes y aunque viviese tres vidas más . No se puede cambiar tan fácilmente sobre todo si la persona no lo ve necesario y se cree inmortal. “Sin razón se queja del mar el que otra vez navega”

Su proyecto inicial en lo más alto de la burbuja fue construir esa enorme mansión con el fin de venderla a buen precio , suponía que las casas nunca iban a bajar, yo le dije que era imposible que no bajasen , puesto que un piso constaría más que el palacio de Versalles , pero supuso que si hacía una casa de lujo siempre tendría compradores como inversión segura. Falló .

En tres tiempos se divide la vida: en presente, pasado y futuro. De éstos, el presente es brevísimo; el futuro, dudoso; el pasado, cierto

Yo si puedo evitarlo , no volveré a dar un palo al agua en mi vida.
Ya me gustaría tener la posibilidad de especular comprando una casa y vendiéndola por el doble al cabo de dos años como hacen los listos , pero supongo que ya hay que nacer con ese don . No es fácil dejar de ser esclavo para quien no ha conocido otra vida.

Según los estoicos y algunos más ,
Necesitamos la vida entera para aprender a vivir, y también, cosa sorprendente, para aprender a morir.
la vida no se mide ni por prestigio ni por patrimonio acumulado sino por el tiempo dedicado a uno mismo .


Dice Séneca en su libro " de la brevedad de la vida "

Deseo llamar alguno de los ancianos, y pues tú lo eres, habiendo llegado a lo último de la edad humana, teniendo cerca de cien años o más, ven acá, llama a cuentas a tu edad.
Dime, ¿cuánta parte de ella te consumió el acreedor, cuánta el amigo, cuánta la República y cuánta tus allegados, cuánta los disgustos con tu mujer, cuánta el castigo de los esclavos, cuánta el apresurado paseo por la ciudad?
Junta a esto las enfermedades tomadas con tus manos, añade el tiempo que se pasó en ociosidad, y hallarás que tienes muchos menos de los que cuentas.
Trae a la memoria si tuviste algún día firme determinación, y si le pasaste en aquello para que le habías destinado.
Qué uso tuviste de ti mismo, cuándo estuvo en un ser el rostro, cuándo el ánimo sin temores; qué cosa hayas hecho para ti en tan larga edad; cuántos hayan sido los que te han robado la vida, sin entender tú lo que perdías; cuánto tiempo te han quitado el vano dolor, la ignorante alegría, la hambrienta codicia y la entretenida conversación: y viendo lo poco que a ti te has dejado de ti, juzgarás que mueres malogrado.



Teméis como mortales todas las cosas, y como inmortales las deseáis.
Oirás decir a muchos que en llegando a cincuenta años se han de retirar a la quietud, y que el de sesenta les jubilará de todos los oficios y cargos. Dime, cuando esto propones,
¿qué seguridad tienes de más larga vida?
¿Quién te consentirá ejecutar lo que dispones?
¿No te avergüenzas de reservarte para las sobras de la vida, destinando a la virtud sólo aquel tiempo que para ninguna cosa es de provecho?
¡Oh cuán tardía acción es comenzar la vida cuando se quiere acabar!
¡Qué necio olvido de la mortalidad es diferir los santos consejos hasta los cincuenta años, comenzando a vivir en edad a que son pocos los que llegan!
A muchos de los poderosos que ocupan grandes puestos, oirás decir que codician la quietud, que la alaban y la prefieren a todos los bienes; que desean (si con seguridad lo pudiesen hacer) bajar de aquella altura; porque cuando falten males exteriores que les acometan y combatan, la misma buena fortuna se cae de suyo._


----------



## petroglifo (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> exactamente . Es posible que la hermana necesite el dinero para acabar de pagar la hipoteca , además ha heredado otro pisazo en la ciudad .
> 
> Para ella es dinero caído del cielo . No tiene ni idea de lo que hay detrás . La inmobiliaria lo que quiere es vender cuanto antes y cobrar la comisión.
> 
> Sin duda que con un poco de esfuerzo se encuentra comprador por lo menos por 600.000 euros QUE YA SERÍAN DOSCIENTOS MIL EUROS DE PLUSVALÍA .



Si no tienes el dinero, ni avales, ni la forma de conseguirlo, esto es el cuento de la lechera...
La heredera, si no hay efectivo por medio, no te extrañe que rechace la herencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> aparte de la cantidad que se gasto tu amigo en la construccion hay que tener otra cosa en cuenta
> 
> ¿En cuanto se estan vendiendo las propiedades en esa misma zona? Aqui la cuestion es comparar precios con el entorno, si no esta vendida sera que no es tan chollo como lo planteas, cuando hay un chollo vuela del mercado en poco tiempo.



ya , pero hay que tener en cuenta el momento coyuntural , que es evidente que cambiará en breve. 
Estos ciclos están programados. 

Ahora toca inflación y pérdida del valor del dinero y volverá la obsesión por comprar. 

el truco es saber cuando comprar y cuando vender . Si fuese fácil todo el mundo sería millonario


----------



## PocoTú (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Este amigo , que tenía un cargo importante , era muy perfeccionista y minucioso .
> 
> Usó siempre los mejores materiales incluso en los muebles . La casa está completamente nueva . las habitaciones están sin estrenar.
> No tenía ni novia ni ligues .. solo vivía para su trabajo y pagar el crédito que todavía le faltaba .
> ...



Hombre, fue su vida y la vivio como quiso.

Yo no veo ninguna inversion ahi, y si muchos gastos fijos.

Le sacarias mas rendimiento, por mucho menos a cualquier piso paco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ya , pero hay que tener en cuenta el momento coyuntural , que es evidente que cambiará en breve.
> Estos ciclos están programados.
> 
> Ahora toca inflación y pérdida del valor del dinero y volverá la obsesión por comprar.
> ...



¿Has pensado en asociarte con la heredera?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Si el precio fuese 800.000 euros *como pedía mi amigo, ni siquiera me habría interesado por el tema , pero es la mitad !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es irrelevante lo que pidiese tu amigo.

Que sí, que a lo mejor el precio de venta está un poco por debajo del precio de mercado, para venderlo rápido, pero quizá no se podría vender por lo que tú dices.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jun 2021)

Por cierto, ¿nadie le va a sugerir que se folle a la heredera?

Se estan perdiendo muchísimo las formas en éste foro.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Jun 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿nadie le va a sugerir que se folle a la heredera?
> 
> Se estan perdiendo muchísimo las formas en éste foro.




Si es un orco, no vale la pena por mucho chalet que tenga.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Si es un orco, no vale la pena por mucho chalet que tenga.



no la conozco , de hecho me había hablado que existía una hermana , pero nunca la había visto ni en fotografía.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Has pensado en asociarte con la heredera?



Si. He pensado que lo deje de mi mano y que de un tiempo para buscar mejor comprador llevándome una comisión.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

PocoTú dijo:


> Hombre, fue su vida y la vivio como quiso.
> 
> Yo no veo ninguna inversion ahi, y si muchos gastos fijos.
> 
> Le sacarias mas rendimiento, por mucho menos a cualquier piso paco.



que va !! 

siempre estaba desesperado. 
De hecho obsesionado con pagar las deudas era un tacaño ridículo . 

Yo le invitaba al cine . siempre estaba midiendo el céntimo. vivió como un pobre . 

Ya te digo . Vidas mal vividas que son una lección . 

Si me pudiese ver desde ultratumba me diría " qué razón tenías "


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (15 Jun 2021)

Fóllatela , eso la deconcertará....


----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 Jun 2021)

preguntale si te acepta el pago en tulicoines


----------



## MasMax (15 Jun 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

Esa casa es enorme . Quizás para que viviese una familia polígama con 4 mujeres y 20 hijos . 

para una persona sola o una pareja es completamente irracional . Ya solo en calefacción se va el precio del alquiler de un piso .

Lógicamente la quiero para especular porque está a muy buen precio .


----------



## FrayCuervo (15 Jun 2021)

¿Y no se está vendiendo ni por esos 450.000 €? ¿Y eso no te da qué pensar?


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

FrayCuervo dijo:


> ¿Y no se está vendiendo ni por esos 450.000 €? ¿Y eso no te da qué pensar?



si. que la gente es subnormal. Que hace unos años se compraban pisos por esa cantidad porque los demás también lo hacían. 

"comprar cuando todo el mundo vende, vender cuando todo el mundo compra " 

( Rockefeller )


----------



## SolyCalma (15 Jun 2021)

Esa casa fue la tumba de tu amigo, y si la compras será la tuya... Asi que te recomiendo que la compres.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (15 Jun 2021)

No lo dudes, vas a hacerte de oro con ese CHOLLAZO LADRILLIL


----------



## Relisys (15 Jun 2021)

Ataraxio, no se lo tome a mal, pero le hacia a usted mas inteligente y menos apegado a estas cosas.


----------



## Picard (15 Jun 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Un euro cada burbujero y montamos un puticlub de lujo



Por cada Burbujero o por cada cuenta? Si es por cada cuenta sí, pero si es por cada burbujero no sé yo si llegaríamos a los 1000 pavos


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Jun 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Tu guacamayo estaría ahí de lujo, mis dieces
> 
> @Viernes_Negro4



Ostia ... hasta puedo ver el mensaje de ataraxio ... qué ha pasado?

*PEPITAXIO.*

Su nueva faceta.



tmoliterno dijo:


> Fóllate a la hermana y de momento eso que te llevas. Lo del chalet es secundario.



Me parece que no conoce al creador del hilo!


----------



## ElCalvo (15 Jun 2021)

La vivienda nunca baja...


----------



## Africano (15 Jun 2021)

Tu amigo ya tiene su mausoleo.

Por otra parte, hay bienes que no son para todos... aunque me vendan un Lamborguini sin estrenar por 60.000€ o un yate por 30.000€ serían mi ruina porque son invendibles y no tendría para mantenerlos.

Un compañero de trabajo quería vender su piso por 40.000€ más de su propia elevada tasación porque "tiene muebles de roble"; cuando le dije que lo primero que haría el que comprase el piso sería tirar los muebles primero enfureció y después palideció.

Ya tienes el ejemplo de lo que llevó a la tumba a tu amigo (no sería tan amigo cuando no sabías ni que tenía hermana), ahora quieres que te arrastre a tí.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (15 Jun 2021)

Si quieres hacer una inversión tonta cásate con la hermana


----------



## trancos123 (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Este amigo también tenía un piso en la ciudad que está a 10 minutos . La casa está a 1 minuto de la salida de la autopista.



A 1 minuto de ruido y contaminación, ahora entiendo por qué se vende tan barata.


----------



## Vayavaya (15 Jun 2021)

Ruleta.
Todo lo que tengas a 17 y caballos
Te retiras cuando tengas los 450.000
Si no sale bien es que no era para ti.
De nada y gracias por tus posts


----------



## XRL (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el tiempo de vida se mide por el tiempo que dedicas para tí.
> 
> Si doy el pelotazo con este negocio habré sido mucho más hábil que pasarme la vida trabajando para otros .
> 
> Es lo que tiene ser dueño de mi tiempo.



el tema es que vienes de familia con millones,sin trabajar y llevando 50.000 msn en 4 años ya me diras como compras casas y mas a esos precios si no,asi cualquiera vive sin trabajar xd


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

Relisys dijo:


> Ataraxio, no se lo tome a mal, pero le hacia a usted mas inteligente y menos apegado a estas cosas.



valoro mucho mi tiempo de vida . 

Si cae el dinero del cielo y me permite no volver a dar palo al agua, bienvenido sea.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

XRL dijo:


> el tema es que vienes de familia con millones,sin trabajar y llevando 50.000 msn en 4 años ya me diras como compras casas y mas a esos precios si no,asi cualquiera vive sin trabajar xd



Me encantaría dar el pelotazo únicamente para pasárselo por las narices a envidiosos como tú . 

de pasta ando sobrado como para no volver a trabajar en la vida . Pero no la quiero arriesgar . esto es un juego para mi . 

De ninguna manera quisiera verme entrampado como le sucedió a mi amigo . Otra cosa muy diferente es aprovechar todo lo que dejó sembrado, para recoger la cosecha antes de que se la lleve otro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

Africano dijo:


> Tu amigo ya tiene su mausoleo.
> 
> Por otra parte, hay bienes que no son para todos... aunque me vendan un Lamborguini sin estrenar por 60.000€ o un yate por 30.000€ serían mi ruina porque son invendibles y no tendría para mantenerlos.
> 
> ...



si, éramos buenos amigos de muchos años , desde que éramos chavales e íbamos juntos a la discoteca a ligar ( yo ligaba mucho más que él ) siempre fue muy exigente en todo , arrastrado por su trabajo como jefe e inspector . Nunca encontró una pareja adecuada que solía despachar con mucha soberbia por cualquier pequeña discusión . 

En fin que se quedó solterón y con una casa enorme para él solo . Tenía un perro pastor alemán , con pedigree , que no dejó entrar nunca en la casa. tenía una caseta al lado del depósito de gasoil para la calefacción . 

Con la hermana no se llevaba ni bien ni mal , tenían vidas completamente alejadas . simplemente que no pensaba morir y la única persona de su familia y que le tocó la lotería es su hermana a la que no veía nunca. 

Yo tampoco pensaba que iba a morir , nadie piensa que va a morir . Yo tampoco sino no estaría pensando en esta inversión .


----------



## XRL (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Me encantaría dar el pelotazo únicamente para pasárselo por las narices a envidiosos como tú .
> 
> de pasta ando sobrado como para no volver a trabajar en la vida . Pero no la quiero arriesgar . esto es un juego para mi .
> 
> De ninguna manera quisiera verme entrampado como le sucedió a mi amigo . Otra cosa muy diferente es aprovechar todo lo que dejó sembrado, para recoger la cosecha antes de que se la lleve otro.



lo decia con envidia sana refiriendome a que yo haria lo mismo no por menospreciar ni nada,yo no llega a 100€ lo que tengo,no te preocupes que ya no te citare mas


----------



## eltonelero (15 Jun 2021)

Ponme dos.....


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2021)

yo me enteré de su muerte porque no contestaba los wasaps ni las llamadas durante días , y llamé a una amiga en común que también se enteró por casualidad . 

Fue todo muy inesperado y es una lección de vida !!! 

os juro que todo esto es verdad .


----------



## Relisys (15 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> valoro mucho mi tiempo de vida .
> 
> Si cae el dinero del cielo y me permite no volver a dar palo al agua, bienvenido sea.



Mucho riesgo. Demasiado dinero. Es tentador, pero no es algo que puedas monetizar facil, requiere endeudamiento y encima con terceros que es fuente al 90% de problemas e historias y encima es una inversion que requiere un gasto enorme en impuestos, aparte de que una casa implica unos gastos de mantenimiento muy elevados y que ademas tienen tendencia natural a venir cuando menos te lo esperas (tengo casa). 

Que entiendo que es muy loable intentar eso que dices. Pero busca otra cosa...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si. He pensado que lo deje de mi mano y que de un tiempo para buscar mejor comprador llevándome una comisión.



Perdona, mal consejo. Te pido disculpas.

No deberías hablarlo con ella porque (con todo respeto) tú tampoco trabajas en la industria. ¿Qué diferencia habría entre que tú te quedes una comisión o que se la quede un experto inmobiliario? ¿Serías tú mas eficiente y por menos dinero?

Creo que ya muchos foreros te han dado buenos consejos. Si, parece un chollo, pero si no tienes dinero para hacerlo tú solo meter a mas gente solo te va a dar problemas. Es una putada dejar pasar esa oportunidad, pero no será la única.

Yo a mis 44 años ya he visto pasar varias y también estoy esperando a varias. En breve (1-2 años) llegará la megacrisis y si tienes dinero verás ofertas iguales o mejores. Ten paciencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jun 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Perdona, mal consejo. Te pido disculpas.
> 
> No deberías hablarlo con ella porque (con todo respeto) tú tampoco trabajas en la industria. ¿Qué diferencia habría entre que tú te quedes una comisión o que se la quede un experto inmobiliario? ¿Serías tú mas eficiente y por menos dinero?
> 
> ...



es posible que la agencia se limite a un rango local y no explore clientes extranjeros .

El trabajo deslocalizado puede atraer a muchos compradores que se planteen vivir en una mansión trabajando lejos de su empresa


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Jun 2021)

Da más información hombre, comunidad autónoma, esta en una zona urbana o donde Cristo perdió la boina? Urbanización privada? Casas de 1 millón de euros cercanas?


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jun 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Da más información hombre, comunidad autónoma, esta en una zona urbana o donde Cristo perdió la boina? Urbanización privada? Casas de 1 millón de euros cercanas?



La casa está muy bien situada , a 10 minutos por autopista de la ciudad y a un minuto de la salida de la autopista . 

El único dato que tengo en cuenta, es que esa casa costó más de un millón de euros y por su puesto que los vale . 

Si yo tuviese ese dinero , sin dudarlo un minuto lo metería como inversión segura.


----------



## Cormac (16 Jun 2021)

Cuando he querido vender algún piso le he puesto materiales "tente mientras cobro"
Ya para mi casa le he puesto mas calidad. 
Por lo demás, si tan seguro estás y no te hipotecas mucho pues adelante.


----------



## Triyuga (16 Jun 2021)

Una propiedad como la que describes, tendria venta, por ejemplo: 
Si esta en primera linea de playa, o algo por el estilo, ¿es el caso?


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2021)

gracias por tu interesante aporte. 

Lo que me sorprende mucho , es que siendo mi amigo tan calculador en todos los aspectos y estando tan bien asesorado ( trabajó como jefe en DRAGADOS ) que se hubiese equivocado tanto . 

Reconozco que estaba desesperado y su constante estrés pudo acelerar la muerte pues no llegaba a los 50 años . Sé que le habían operado del corazón cuando era un niño , pero nunca tuvo problemas de salud . Estaba muy pesimista incluso antes del coronavirus , tenía esa enorme losa encima que no era capaz de quitarse de encima, pero insisto que él nunca estuvo dispuesto a bajar de 800.000 euros que ya salía perdiendo.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 Jun 2021)

hay una ley en las compra ventas que dice que lo perfecto es amigo de lo peor, el hecho de que tu compraras la casa a la hermana por 450 y la vendieras por 800 seria un plan perfecto por lo que te estas yendoa a lo peor, no va a pasar. Lo que si podrías hacer es que como la conoces bien, hablar con la hermana y decirle oye si necesitas el dinero y vives lejos, me encargo de venderla y me llevo el 3%, como las inmobiliarias, mueves el culo y la vendes por 600.000, te llevas 18.000 y salis ganando tu y la hermana, lo que necesitas es hablar con la hermana y hacerte amigo de ella.

Luego otro plan aun mejor seria quedar con la hermana seducirla, follartela y vivir alli los 2 en el casoplón.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (17 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Este amigo hace unos años se empeñó en construir un chalet con la idea de invertir toda la herencia de sus padres y luego dar el pelotazo vendiéndolo .
> Yo seguí todo el largo proceso de diseño y construcción .
> Sé que le costó más de un millón de euros ya que hasta el porche está todo construido con los mejores materiales .
> 
> ...



Este tipo de zulos están fuera de mercado

Si lo pone tan bajo es por algo

No hay mercado para caprichos: los que pueden pagar un capricho lo hacen a su gusto. Los que no lo pueden pagar, no lo van a comprar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Este tipo de zulos están fuera de mercado
> 
> Si lo pone tan bajo es por algo
> 
> No hay mercado para caprichos: los que pueden pagar un capricho lo hacen a su gusto. Los que no lo pueden pagar, no lo van a comprar.



la casa es cien mil veces mejor que el buchinche tuneado de Pablo Iglesias que tanta polémica se ha montado como si fuese una mansión. 

De hecho tiene 3 pisos y buhardilla .


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jun 2021)

totalmente de acuerdo . 

No es fácil adivinar cuando es el momento de comprar y cual es el momento de vender . 

Recordemos que este foro se llama como se llama porque nadie pensaba que los pisos podían bajar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jun 2021)

En breve nos parecerá inconcebible , que las personas tuviesen que pasar su vida entera pagando una hipoteca por algo que será gratis . La movilidad geográfica hará que la vivienda sea sólo un sitio para dormir sin el apego que hay ahora . Al estar todos los servicios asegurados , la gente no necesitará acumular ni hacer la compra , ni tener cocina . La forma de vida será parecida a los cruceros y la vivienda será como los camarotes


----------



## gordinflas (18 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En breve nos parecerá inconcebible , que las personas tuviesen que pasar su vida entera pagando una hipoteca por algo que será gratis . La movilidad geográfica hará que la vivienda sea sólo un sitio para dormir sin el apego que hay ahora . Al estar todos los servicios asegurados , la gente no necesitará acumular ni hacer la compra , ni tener cocina . La forma de vida será parecida a los cruceros y la vivienda será como los camarotes



¿No tendremos nada y seremos felices?


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¿No tendremos nada y seremos felices?



Si.

Al desaparecer los trabajos , desaparecerán los salarios .

Los sueldos son refuerzos positivos para hacer trabajar a la gente . 

Si está asegurada la vivienda , la comida y el ocio gratis como lo es actualmente todo lo que está en internet ...
el dinero será redundante . Riqueza imaginaria como la de Amancio Ortega 

¿ para qué quiere su dinero si su calidad de vida no es mejor que la de cualquier otro anciano de su edad ? 
La cantidad de disfrute es limitada y en una balanza la salud y la juventud es más importante que el dinero. 

Amancio Ortega daría toda su fortuna por tener 20 años


----------



## Barspin (18 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En breve nos parecerá inconcebible , que las personas tuviesen que pasar su vida entera pagando una hipoteca por algo que será gratis . La movilidad geográfica hará que la vivienda sea sólo un sitio para dormir sin el apego que hay ahora . Al estar todos los servicios asegurados , la gente no necesitará acumular ni hacer la compra , ni tener cocina . La forma de vida será parecida a los cruceros y la vivienda será como los camarotes




¿Entonces para qué coño quieres esa casa? No sé, tira pa tu puta cueva o algo.


----------



## porcospin (18 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Al desaparecer los trabajos , desaparecerán los salarios .
> 
> ...



Aunque parte de tu teoría podría ser aplicable a un mundo utópico, la naturaleza humana ya se encargaría de que algunos quieran tener más (incluso aunque fuesen posesiones virtuales y no tangibles) y otros de mentes mas débiles harían lo que fuese por tener lo que los otros tienen y ellos no.

A corto-medio plazo mas bien veo lo contrario y gente trabajando o gastando riqueza para pagar bienes virtuales, que posiblemente en nuestra mentalidad previa-actual tienen precio 0 y valor 0.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jun 2021)

porcospin dijo:


> Aunque parte de tu teoría podría ser aplicable a un mundo utópico, la naturaleza humana ya se encargaría de que algunos quieran tener más (incluso aunque fuesen posesiones virtuales y no tangibles) y otros de mentes mas débiles harían lo que fuese por tener lo que los otros tienen y ellos no.
> 
> A corto-medio plazo mas bien veo lo contrario y gente trabajando o gastando riqueza para pagar bienes virtuales, que posiblemente en nuestra mentalidad previa-actual tienen precio 0 y valor 0.



Es que la cuestión , llegando a este punto de superabundancia tecnológica y alimentaria ¿ qué puede dar el dinero a mayores ? 

Está comprobado que superado el umbral mínimo de subsistencia , los ricos no son miles de millones de veces más felices que la gente " normal " 

No creas que ha sido más feliz Amancio Ortega que un patriarca gitano rodeado de sus muchos hijos y nietos , entre fiestas y fandangos . 

Sin duda que su nivel de estrés ha sido mínimo comparado con el empresario , que probablemente no ha dormido a pierna suelta en su vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jun 2021)

Barspin dijo:


> ¿Entonces para qué coño quieres esa casa? No sé, tira pa tu puta cueva o algo.



para especular , subnormal. 
Para comprarla a un precio tirado y vendérsela cuanto antes , a un subnormal como tú que no entiende como van a cambiar los tiempos .


----------



## Barspin (18 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para especular , subnormal.
> Para comprarla a un precio tirado y vendérsela cuanto antes , a un subnormal como tú que no entiende como van a cambiar los tiempos .




Dudo que alguien te compre ni pipas. Dicho esto, insisto, tira pa tu cueva.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jun 2021)

Barspin dijo:


> Dudo que alguien te compre ni pipas. Dicho esto, insisto, tira pa tu cueva.



tú si que vives en cueva . 

¿ cuánto mide el espacio donde pasas la mayor parte del tiempo ?


----------



## Barspin (18 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> tú si que vives en cueva .
> 
> ¿ cuánto mide el espacio donde pasas la mayor parte del tiempo ?




¿También vas a comprármelo y revenderlo?


Deja de humillarte, venga.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (18 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Al desaparecer los trabajos , desaparecerán los salarios .



No.

Al desaparecer los trabajos, desaparecerán los trabajadores.


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 Jun 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La casa era el permanente tema de conversación . Íbamos al cine los viernes y a veces le iba a visitar . El sitio es ideal . Es una mansión. El salón con chimenea y puertas de cristal al jardín . el porche con hamacas y una mesa de café .
> 
> No tenía muchas visitas . Todo era escaparate e ilusión . Su vida era una desesperación y mil veces se arrepintió de haberse metido en ese lío que hasta imagino que lo llevó a la muerte.
> 
> ...



Estas seguro de que la causa de la muerte no haya sido un suicidio?

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## XXavier (21 Jun 2021)

¿Nadie se acuerda de Hacienda, que con el I.S. se puede llevar más de la mitad...? Y en euros contantes y sonantes, nada de participaciones...

Vender bien esa propiedad es lo más urgente, porque Hacienda tendrá que cobrar...


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Estas seguro de que la causa de la muerte no haya sido un suicidio?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



No. que va ! Empezó a ponerse enfermo , lo que pasa es que con lo del coronavirus yo estuve un poco al margen de sus circunstancias , no quería verme liado puesto que no tenía familia ( le pagaba a una señora que le limpiaba la casa ) .

Vidas muy mal vividas . Por eso la vida se estructuraba en familias , para que sirviesen de apoyo en los inevitables momentos de enfermedad , crisis y vejez. 

Yo tengo un tío que tuvo un grave aneurisma hace 25 años y quedó inválido, pensamos que se moría porque estuvo en coma varios meses ( tiene una buena pensión que todo hay que decirlo ) . El suplicio que ha pasado la mujer con él y sigue pasando es indescriptible . Es su criada 24 horas . Aún así tiene una vida de calidad ( con la atención constante puesto que él es muy exigente y demandante todo el tiempo ) 

De estar solo en la vida, no habría salido del hospital. 

Estoy seguro que muchos divorciados que viven desolados , una simple gripe que les obligue a levantarse para comer algo , se han caído en el pasillo desmayados y se han matado . O han muerto deshidratados porque nadie les llevó un vaso de agua o una sopa en lo pero de la enfermedad facilmente curable de tener un apoyo. 

NO ES EL SEXO !!!! ES TODO LO DEMÁS 

¿ ALGUIEN SE ACUERDA DEL PROTOCOLO DE LAS BODAS ?

*" prometo serte fiel, amarte, cuidarte y respetarte, en lo bueno y en lo malo, en la riqueza y en la pobreza, en la salud y en la enfermedad, todos los días de mi vida"*


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (14 Feb 2022)

No le enterraron?


----------



## Zoeric (14 Feb 2022)

4/10


ATARAXIO dijo:


> Al día siguiente de comprarlo , si lo pongo a la venta , seguro que encuentro alguien que me de doscientos mil euros más por semejante propiedad .



Hasta aquí he leído.
Claro que sí wapi, pq tú lo vales.
No sé si estás trolleando o te piensas que la gente es gilipollas.
Si no se vendía en 450000 que te hace pensar que te van a dar 200000 más de un día para otro?

Sigue en venta el casoplón?

Mola ver qué resurge el espíritu pasapisero en la gente de a pie, hacía mucho que no se veía.

Fóllate a la hermana, no sé si la confundirá o mejor cásate con ella.

5/10 
Ponte una fotos del porche del chalete al menos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Feb 2022)

Zoeric dijo:


> 4/10
> 
> Hasta aquí he leído.
> Claro que sí wapi, pq tú lo vales.
> ...




Si lo vale !

Yo lo sé mejor que nadie porque le ayudé a diseñarlo.


----------



## Zoeric (14 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si lo vale !
> 
> Yo lo sé mejor que nadie porque le ayudé a diseñarlo.



Pero tronco, que si lleva medio año anunciado en los portales inmobiliarios a mitad de su valor, ya se hubiera vendido cinco veces.

Es muy peligroso que seas el único que ve que vale eso, para una supuesta inversión me refiero.

Al principio del hilo decías que estabas al tanto de las obras y que lo habían diseñado unos especialistas. Ahora resulta que lo diseñásteis entre tu amigo y tú...eres diseñador?
Jeje, en serio, o nos estás vacilando o se te ha metido el espíritu de tu amigo en el cuerpo.


----------



## Zoeric (14 Feb 2022)

Aquí tienes al conflorero negociando con los vecinos


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Abr 2022)

Chalet Paco de lujo de los 60 a la venta en Madrid


Pedazo de casoplon.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Abr 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> @ATARAXIO , ¿sigue en venta la propiedad con la que abriste el hilo?



Que va. a la semana siguiente ya había desaparecido el anuncio como era de suponer.

Tengo que decir que intenté asociarme con alguien para hacer esa inversión porque era el pelotazo del año. Pero nadie se animó.

Para mí solo era demasiado y podía caer en el mismo error que mi amigo.

Y luego no se lo dije a otra gente que conozco , qué segurísimo lo comprarían, porque me jodía que si hiciesen todavía más ricos sin yo ganar nada a cambio.


----------



## Chulita (3 Abr 2022)

La experiencia de entrar en un hilo de Ataraxio jamás deja indiferente. 
Una vez trascendida su verdad de los monos, las hembras y la paja que no se hace 
viendo el porno que te envía Satán, ahora nos clava una de ladrillo (y nunca mejor dicho).

Calopez, se ve que antes le mandaba trabajos más interesantes o al menos más absurdos. 
Pero se ve que al final es un todo terreno y lo mismo te da la receta del ajoblanco que te habla
de una herencia o unos monos pagando impuestos de sucesiones. 

Empieza como algo hipnótico y termina en meningitis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Abr 2022)

Cualquier PISO DECENTE en cualquier CIUDAD MEDIOCRE NO BAJA DE 500.000€


Para el 2030 con tener una habitación y estar conectado al mundo virtual vas que chutas... No ya en serio, hay unos cuantos factores aqui importantes: 1. Vivir en pareja o no, eso influye mucho, o si hay hijos. 2. Tener herencia o no 3. Ser estable económicamente, que hayas sido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jun 2022)

*ES RIQUEZA IMAGINARIA puesto que un previsible crack dejaría su cuenta bancaria al nivel de la de los venezolanos.*

Lo único que cuenta es la vida que han vivido . Si la han pasado en su puesto de trabajo no ha sido vida sino otra cosa . Han sido parte de un hardware ( ejemplo una cajera de supermercado o cualquier otra profesión ) no es diferente a un burro atado a una noria . Los burros no han evolucionado para dar vueltas a una noria sino para vivir su vida como especie cabalgando con su manada por las sabanas africanas.

Le comentaba a este amigo el año pasado antes de que muriese de repente a los cuarenta y tantos ...
estábamos charlando en el porche de su enorme casa que tantísimos quebraderos de cabeza y gastos le trajo ...

Le dije :

¿ te das cuenta que esta enorme creación que ha sido el esfuerzo de toda tu vida lo disfrutarán muchas generaciones que ni sabrán que has existido ?

Esta casa por lo menos durará más de 500 años y todos los detalles que con tanto afán te han comido tu tiempo de vida pasarán desapercibidos.

*Y TOTAL ! NO HAS VIVIDO EN ELLA !!!

*
En ese momento me miró sobresaltado y me dijo :

- ¿ entonces donde he vivido ?

y yo con aire de resignación le dije :

- " en tu despacho. "








A todos los hombres que conozco con dinero siguen todos unas mismas características...


Siempre han trabajado (poco , mucho, lo normal pero siempre trabajando e ingresando nómina) Nunca han gastado dinero en mujeres. Disfrutan de las pequeñas cosas de la vida (familia, deporte, el sol, leer, caminar,.....). Están todos forrados los kavrones. Media de 40 años de edad, vivienda...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lord Vader (26 Jun 2022)

Bueno, @ATARAXIO , ¿Al final hiciste algo al respecto, conseguiste inversores para el proyecto, o no pudo ser?


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jun 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Bueno, @ATARAXIO , ¿Al final hiciste algo al respecto, conseguiste inversores para el proyecto, o no pudo ser?



Tengo familiares y amigos con mucha pasta que sin duda habrían invertido ese dinero porque era un pelotazo.

Pero me daba rabia darles semejante regalo y aún por encima que pensaran que llevaba comisión o algo así puesto que era la casa de mi amigo.

Hablé con un amigo en concreto para ir a medias en el negocio pero no le interesó y yo me vi en el mismo brete que mi amigo que la casa le tenía atrapado y esclavizado. Yo creo que la casa le quitó años de vida con tantos problemas que ocasionaba su mantenimiento . Tenía un jardinero y una chica para las labores de casa. 

Yo ya tengo bastante de qué preocuparme y no necesito más. No hay riqueza que compense perder mi tranquilidad. 

En fin que a la semana ya se había vendido .


----------

